# Facebook



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Shoot Like A Girl joined facebook, please sign up as a fan on Shoot Like A Girl - SLG2, INc. Thanks!!


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

something must be wrong with me LOL  I can't seem to be able to find it..??


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Freesemomma said:


> something must be wrong with me LOL  I can't seem to be able to find it..??


Same here.. I searched and searched and nothing...


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Tip*

If you are on the home page up in the upper right corner there is a search box. In that box just type Shoot Like a Girl and it will pull right up to where you can become a fan. I hope this helps!!:wink:


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Yups, I just typed in SLG2 and hit search and it was the first thing to pop up.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok thank you I will try it again.. did that earlier and it did not work...


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

YAY!!! I love facebook....I think I may even be addicted


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Got it now :thumbs_up I must have tried a little too soon.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

well still not comin up for me.. other shoot like a girl stuff comes up but not the SLG sight...it is different ppl...


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

done:wink:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm a fan!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

:angry::angry: I cant get it to come up...


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Joined.:thumbs_up


----------



## ctarcherygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

I am a fan too!!!!


----------



## MLN2603 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a fan too! :thumbs_up


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

I signed up yesterday about 5 min after it was posted......took me awhile to find it. finally found it as SLG2, inc.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I fan'd ya!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I am finaly there.. Thanks to freesemomma linkin it to me on face book after she tracked me down on there.. Nice work and Thank you very much again..


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Quite welcome :teeth:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Will do!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Shoot Like A Girl - SLG2, INC. 

Copy/paste this into the search for friends on facebook and you will find it quickly.


----------



## artemisrain (Jan 23, 2010)

I joined. here is a link for those having trouble


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Done!!!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm a FAN!!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Will definately look you up!*


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

I joined on there


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Did it!


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Consider it done!


----------

